
What neuroscience is learning from code-breakers and thieves - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/6/secret-codes/safecracking-the-brain-rd
======
superobserver
This actually reminds me of Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World.
Having the world-ordering code of a given brain is an interesting concept and
leads me to wonder what implication it might have for intelligence. Perhaps
more intelligent brains might be said to more efficiently generate and store
more distinct temporal hashes that can be used to relate (in some way) to
other temporal hashes and general classes of temporal hashes. There seems to
be a potential tie in to Hierarchical Temporal Memory (particularly in sparse
distributed representations) and AI in general.

------
TrainedMonkey
"Geoffrey Aguirre’s best brain hack began late one night, at his home, while
trolling Wikipedia."

"One night, he stumbled on the page for de Bruijn sequences, a large category
that includes the type 1 sequences Aguirre was already familiar with. “De
Bruijn sequences are this whole world of sequences that have a special
property of counter-balance,” Aguirre says. “I realized that they would be
perfect for the kinds of applications we had.”"

~~~
firethief
"Just as cryptographers have perfected ways to transform a seemingly arbitrary
message into a “hash code,” a sequence that can only be interpreted in one
valid way,"

------
dropit_sphere
This is actually quite interesting.

